# Robert Fletcher Paper Mill - Greenfield - June 2012



## The Lone Ranger (Jul 13, 2012)

*Fletchers Paper Mill – Saddleworth – June 2012​*






*History *


The history of Fletchers as a business can be traced back to 1829 and a company called Ralph Crompton & Nephews Bleachers and Papermakers in Stoneclough. A young Robert Fletcher began working there in 1830 and was quickly promoted, becoming bleaching dept manager and eventually manager of the whole operation.

The last of the Cromptons, Roger, left Fletcher the principal trusteeship and the option of succeeding him in the company. On Crompton's death Fletcher did just this, building the business until his death in 1865 when it passed to his sons John and James Fletcher, who in turn passed it to their sons John Robert and James.

In 1897 the business was incorporated as a Ltd company, employing two hundred staff, eventually rising to around a thousand. The Stoneclough site had seven machines but produced a fraction of the eventual output of the three at Greenfield.

The Greenfield factory opened in 1921 on a site where milling in one form or another can be traced back to 1780, producing first wool then cotton.
Fletchers continued to be successful through to the late 1990's when increased pulp and energy costs combined with a financial downturn saw the business begin to struggle. In 1997 the turnover was around £17m with shareholders funds of £9m. By 1999 this had dropped to £8.2m and £4m respectively.
To try to save the business the Stoneclough site was closed in 2000 with the loss of 120 jobs there but the production of 50 more at Greenfield.

This wasn't enough to save Fletchers though, in July 2001 several creditors applied for a winding up order resulting in the overnight closure of the factory.

*My Visit*

This mill has been at the top of my must visit list for a long time, I’ve spent enough time here over the years, but have never managed to get into the main building; well until today. Stuck home alone, no car and overdosed on the Jubilee by 11.00 I thought it was time to step out into the rain and see if I could finally get into Fletchers. All went to plan and within 30 minutes I was sat smiling to myself in the main building. A leisurely couple of hours meant I saw most of the complex currently accessible,

Image 1

Well I’m in and find this huge open space to start with.






Image 2.

One of the iconic shots of Fletchers.






Image 3.

One of the many mess rooms within the building.






Image 4.

I now started to hear voices! One of the security guards on patrol passing the building damaged by fire recently.






Image 5.

One of the many offices, water pouring though the roof onto the desk.






Image 6.

Testing equipment in the office.






Image 7.

Reflections of the TLR.






Image 8.

Down on the lower floor.






Image 9.

Machinery.






Image 10.

More machinery.






Image 11.

Previous calling cards.






Image 12.

One of the control rooms.






Image 13.

Another control room.






Image 14.

One of the locker rooms.






Image 15.

Another wet office.






Image 16.

Forklifts lined up and ready to go.






Image 17.

RIP DHL, I smiled when I saw this and hope he’s still exploring wherever he may be.






A top afternoon, I’d have even paid to have so much fun. Huge place so another mooch will have to be done.

Cheers

TLR.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice to see somewhere not trashed,great photos.


----------



## daimo_45 (Jul 13, 2012)

Image 2 is awesome!


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 13, 2012)

*Good stuff that...*


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice looking pics, cheers for sharing


----------



## night crawler (Jul 13, 2012)

I quite like the first one with the sheep in mind you the one with security walking on is good too.


----------



## sonyes (Jul 13, 2012)

Great pics and report, think I passed this place today and didn't realize!!! Hmmmmm


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 13, 2012)

Well done for getting in! We had an epic fail on this one. Great pics too


----------



## nelly (Jul 13, 2012)

Love your photos  Yet another DHL tagged splore  

Its funny, every time I see a DHL van or lorry if brings up a mental picture of Daves face, problem is, we have a DHL distribution centre in Harlow


----------



## The Lone Ranger (Jul 13, 2012)

nelly said:


> Love your photos  Yet another DHL tagged splore
> 
> Its funny, every time I see a DHL van or lorry if brings up a mental picture of Daves face, problem is, we have a DHL distribution centre in Harlow



I only met DHL the once, but he did leave a lasting impression, better still was hearing the tails of the evening after I had bailed home myself with a belly fulll of beer.


----------



## imyimyimy (Jul 14, 2012)

wee, love the control rooms lol, sweet photos


----------



## adzst24 (Jul 14, 2012)

Smart report thanks.


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice one mate. One of my all time fave explores


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 21, 2012)

Great pics thanks for showing me what i missed!!! You did well ducking the sec, really well! I was there for about 3 hrs and spent most of my time hidding and not getting pics....in the end sec got the old bill and the dude that owns the mill....but it was worth the trip up throught the derwent valley....im in essex so dont get to see them sort of hills


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 21, 2012)

Well done fella!!! We had an epic fail here too but ended up feeling really sorry for the poor secca, he's quite a pitiable character!!!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh wah wee wah! Love tha control room, 
Ace explore mate, cheers for sharing!


----------



## noggin (Jul 21, 2012)

brilliant pics, loved the security guy( must stop wearing hi vis on duty lo) ta very much.l


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jul 30, 2012)

Love the look of this place, would like a nosey around - Nice report


----------

